# To My Darling Husband



## tonto1117 (Feb 16, 2007)

*To My Darling Husband,

Before you return from your overseas trip I just want to let you know about the small accident I had with the pick up truck when I turned into the driveway. Fortunately not too bad and I really didn't get hurt, so please don't worry too much about me. 

I was coming home from Wal-Mart, and when I turned into the driveway I accidentally pushed down on the accelerator instead of the brake. The garage door is slightly bent but the pick up fortunately came to a halt when it bumped into your car. 

I am really sorry, but I know with your kind-hearted personality you will forgive me. You know how much I love you and care for you my sweetheart. I am enclosing a picture for you.

I cannot wait to hold you in my arms again. *

*Your loving wife.
XXX*




/






*P.S . Your girlfriend called. *


----------



## dgross (Feb 16, 2007)

HEEEEE HEEEE! Got that from a friend last week and loved it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! Don't mess with a woman with PMS unless you bring chocolate (and oh yea, roses don't hurt 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) and an offer for a backrub. As far as the girlfriend is concerned...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Let's kick some booty 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !!! 
Thanks for the post Theresa! Daun


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 16, 2007)

Alright now,  *Someone* get control of these women
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ROFL


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 16, 2007)

!!!!!


----------



## dgross (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey, I've got a case of serious TBS DT's which is why hubby and I just finished rubbing our ( looks like ) baby back ribs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Nice to take out that aggression on a big slab of ribs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Plus, we need our strong and lovely ladies to complete this awesome forum don't we 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (hee, Hee )?. Daun


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

I said it earlier and it still stands... You women have a deep seeded mean streak just itchin to bust out.. Get ready men they're tryin to take over ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 . Good joke tonto


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn right sister


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 17, 2007)

PC> Who us??????


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

Rodger, have you ever tried to herd flies... that would be much easier 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Really ladies.. we're glad you're here. 

Keep Smokin


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

At least the moped wasn't damaged!


----------



## bud's bbq (Feb 17, 2007)

LOL     That's exactly what my sister said!!  Tonto sent her this joke yesterday and she had the very same reaction.

bud


----------



## abigail4476 (Feb 17, 2007)

ROFLMHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   


AAAAAAAAAAaaaaaAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!  

Wicked Ev0L.    Love it.


----------

